# Caminando por Surco y parte de S.J.M



## joseph0089 (May 6, 2008)

weno justo hoy tenia tiempo y me dio por caminar por lo alrededores de mi instituto..no soy tan buen fotografo :bashero estas son las fotos q pude tomar


Surco: 








































Al fondo el gran el "elefante blanco" de lima (tren urbano) xD


----------



## joseph0089 (May 6, 2008)

*caminando....por Surco...*


----------



## joseph0089 (May 6, 2008)

*SIGAMOS....*









exactamente estoy en la.....
































































Al fondo S.J.M


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Se ven bien Surco tan suburbano y de clase media 
Buenas fotos.


----------



## joseph0089 (May 6, 2008)

*mas....*









































Avance Saga Fallabella Atocongo
























parte baja...









Entrando a S.J.M
al lado de METRO
















estacion Atocongo ( cada vez mas descuidada)hno:
















parte baja...








Al fondo Av Los Heroes ( Pachacutec)








URB Entel ( S.J.M)


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

muy buenas fotos!! el distrito se ve muy tranquilo en algunas partes


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Mejor de lo que pensaba San Juan de Miraflores. Son muy pocas las oportunidades que he visto fotos de este distrito en el foro. Gran aporte, gracias!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Hace tiempo que no voy por esta zona de Lima, en realidad algunas partes de Surco y SJM se 'confunden' pues a ambos lados hay urbanizaciones bonitas y otras no tanto. 

Qué oscura está Lima! Al menos hoy salió algo de sol !

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

mm si no fuera por el cableado y algunos lados sin pintar se vería mil veces mejor... gracias por mostrarnos esa zona de lima.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante Thread ... faltó la foto de la bolichera :nuts: ... y ya que está esperemos que el tren eléctrico sea una realidad y que vaya hasta Comas ....

buena iniciativa de tomar fotos a sectores de la ciudad no vistos !!! ...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

San Juan se ve mejor de lo que pensaba. Me impresiona cómo esta zona avanza. Muy pronto tendrán su propia tienda de Saga, eso significa que hay muy buen poder de consumo por ahí.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Cute!!!!!

Bien por la iniciativa y las fotos estàn bastante bien, porque has sido directo y conciso al hacer las tomas.

Surco es un distrito que me gusta bastante.... como alguien dijo por ahì... tan de clase media!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy interesante. La verdad esa zona de Surco pegada a SJM no es una de mis favoritas.

Eso sí, San Juan de Miraflores luce mucho mejor de lo que esperaba. Gracias por mostrarnos las fotos!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

muy bien joseph !!! ....una zona q conosco mucho...esas urbanizaciones surcanas son bacanes,,pero aquella interseccion entre la caminos del inca y tomas marzano..es muy desordenado..hay como 2 chinganas en ese cruce,, despues la cantidad de taxis y combis!!..el trafico es bravo.. siempre me quedaba en medio de un mar de "ticos" q me impedian cruzar pa la caminos del inca.
en la zona de san ignacio ( lo q esta frente a la richi pero al otro lado de la panamericana, al costado de la inmaculada,donde comienza pista nueva y la liga de tennis de lima).. donde hay un "peñon" ..la verdad uno pasa de surco a san juan, sin darse cuenta ..los limites parecen no estan bien definidos.


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

En verdad cheveres todas las fotos.......pero no pongas fotos del tren elektrico hno: m deprimo hno:


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

casi por mi casa, justo donde termina el tren electrico


----------



## joseph0089 (May 6, 2008)

papiriqui said:


> muy bien joseph !!! ....una zona q conosco mucho...esas urbanizaciones surcanas son bacanes,,pero aquella interseccion entre la caminos del inca y tomas marzano..es muy desordenado..hay como 2 chinganas en ese cruce,, despues la cantidad de taxis y combis..el trafico es bravo.. siempre me quedaba en medio de un mar de ticos q me impedian cruzar pa la caminos del inca.
> .


si tienes razon...ese cruce es muy peligroso hay q ver bien antes de cruzar..
durante este ultimo año ya he visto ha varios accidentados incluso algunos con consecuencias mortales hno:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Ah buenas fotos....esa zona la conosco bien al menos la parte de Surco pues ahi vive una prima (cerca a la Bolichera) la zona es tranki al menos durante el dia aunk he llegado por ahi 4 am y no me paso jamas nada (pero por la zona de Surco por que creo que cerca a la estacion de Atocongo en SJM es un poco peligroso).....se nota el cambio de los dos distritos cuando cruzas la Av. Circunvalación....

Admas por ahi esta la estacion Atocongo fui y no tome fotos


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

libidito said:


> se nota el cambio de los dos distritos cuando cruzas la Av. Circunvalación....


Nunca he estado por ahi, pero por las fotos, el cambio tampoco es tan brusco.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh!
Esas imágenes de Surco son poco usuales para mí; incluso, biendo las imágenes de San Juan de Miraflores, las fotografías en su totalidad parecen haber salido de una sola urbanización. Me gusta cómo el ornato en SJM se va haciendo, cada vez más presente.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Intersante conosco esa zona como la palma de mi mano . Atocongo discoteca kapital mercado ciudad de dios metro , ecco, cine planet , etc etc. 

Esa zona de surco es tranquila y todo el camino del inca es una zona residencial muy atractiva.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

No conozco nada de SJM, mas por las fotos que muestras se ve bien el distrito, esa estación del tren funciona? creo que ya funcionó alguna vez, no? Con un poco de sol tus fotos se verian mejor mas de cualquier forma gracias por mostrar ese distrito.


----------



## joseph0089 (May 6, 2008)

^^
weno la estacion ya no funciona...anteriorme se hizo pruebas con pasajeros..pero ya hace mas de un año...actualmente el tren solo hace viajes pero sin pasajeros..por motivo de mantenimiento de equipos...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

joseph0089 said:


> ^^
> weno la estacion ya no funciona...anteriorme se hizo pruebas con pasajeros..pero ya hace mas de un año...actualmente el tren solo hace viajes pero sin pasajeros..por motivo de mantenimiento de equipos...



Yo si lo usé....en el verano del año 2001.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Este thread necesita una actualización,porque no hay uno sobre las urbanizaciones San Roque,Prolongación Benavides y el distrito de SJM.

Ahora,ya existe el CC Open Plaza Atoncongo,que tuve la oportunidad de visitar,pero no me gusta porque está abarrotado de gente y no me siento muy seguro allí.Allí está Saga,Tottus,Sodimac como anclas(los dos últimos ya estaban antes),hay algunas tiendas menores y bancos.
En el lado de Surco,la zona comercial de San Roque es la Av. El Sol,donde has tomado algunas fotos,allí hay un pequeño óvalo al final en el que los niños y ancianos van a caminar y darle de comer a las palomas,parte de la Urb. San Roque está ocupada por propiedades de la FAP,como el colegio Manuel Polo Jiménez(donde estudié),el Certse(donde los técnicos van a jugar fútbol y fullvaso) y la villa de San Roque (comprendida por casas y edificios de departamentos que están dispersos en toda la urbanización).

Y más allá,está la villa San Gabino de la FAP,el local de secundaria del Polo(unida con primaria a través de un pasaje interno) y todo este complejo está rodeado de casas no muy bonitas y un horrendo cableado aéreo,por lo que no haré un thread de esta parte,salvo por la villa y el cole.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Yo tampoco había visto fotos de SJM*

y la Urbanización Entel la encuentro bastante agradable... 


*ClauDia* said:


> Mejor de lo que pensaba San Juan de Miraflores. Son muy pocas las oportunidades que he visto fotos de este distrito en el foro. Gran aporte, gracias!


----------



## adicto(205) (Jul 14, 2008)

luism90 said:


> Este thread necesita una actualización,porque no hay uno sobre las urbanizaciones San Roque,Prolongación Benavides y el distrito de SJM.
> 
> Ahora,ya existe el CC Open Plaza Atoncongo,que tuve la oportunidad de visitar,pero no me gusta porque está abarrotado de gente y no me siento muy seguro allí.Allí está Saga,Tottus,Sodimac como anclas(los dos últimos ya estaban antes),hay algunas tiendas menores y bancos.
> En el lado de Surco,la zona comercial de San Roque es la Av. El Sol,donde has tomado algunas fotos,allí hay un pequeño óvalo al final en el que los niños y ancianos van a caminar y darle de comer a las palomas,parte de la Urb. San Roque está ocupada por propiedades de la FAP,como el colegio Manuel Polo Jiménez(donde estudié),el Certse(donde los técnicos van a jugar fútbol y fullvaso) y la villa de San Roque (comprendida por casas y edificios de departamentos que están dispersos en toda la urbanización).
> ...


ya veo q somos varios aca en este foro q vivimos en san roque, asi es, la av el sol es la mas importante de esta urbanizacion con tiendas y farmacias x todo lado no hace falta salir, y casi todos sus nombres de sus calles son de planetas y constelaciones,. es una zona de clase media de surco,. ese parque o ovalo frente al mercado se llama julio.c tello. y claro la otra parte de vive gente de la fuerza aerea.. te comento q yo si no tengo roche x comprar en CC.open en atocongo, lo unico q no me gusta son las mototaxis.


ahora san juan muy buenas fotos. pero la realidad es q seran muy pocas partes q se vean asi,. generalmente esta descuidado y el transporte y los huecos insoportables, a proposito al frente de ese cine plaza frente al senati, vi los carteles del t.e2427,,


alguien se atreveria a tomar una fotito en la noche en la Bolichera??? alli realmente se darian cuenta de la gran necesidad de dicho tren ..


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

San Juan de Miraflores se ve super bien, recuerdo que tenia parques muy bien cuidados, lamentablemente no han posteado muchas fotos, no se porque siempre tuve la idea que la Urb. San Roque era una villa de la FAP, puede ser?

saludos


----------



## joseph0089 (May 6, 2008)

luism90 said:


> Este thread necesita una actualización,porque no hay uno sobre las urbanizaciones San Roque,Prolongación Benavides y el distrito de SJM............
> .


Si tienes razon ya en estos dias lo actualizare en la parte de sjm..ahora si tu puedes actualizar o quizas crear otro hilo con otras partes de surco no vistas como las que mencionas..adelante!


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

cesium said:


> San Juan de Miraflores se ve super bien, recuerdo que tenia parques muy bien cuidados, lamentablemente no han posteado muchas fotos, no se porque siempre tuve la idea que la Urb. San Roque era una villa de la FAP, puede ser?
> 
> saludos


Porque parte de la urbanización está ocupada por las casas de la FAP,mi colegio,el Certse y los muros de la base de Las Palmas (al lado de la puerta de primaria y en Soto Bermeo)


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

dlHC84 said:


> Nunca he estado por ahi, pero por las fotos, el cambio tampoco es tan brusco.


Cruzas la Panamericana Sur como viniendo del Open Plaza sigues defrente y llegas a la Avenida Caminos del Inca, cruzas esa avenida y ahi las casas son muy bonitas, muchos parques..... es que tambien esta muy cerca a la av. Benavides en si toda esa zona se ven buenas casas.... Pero si bajas por la Av. Caminos del Inca hacia la bolichera.....ya se pierde esa escencia.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

libidito..en ese sector se le conoce como panamericana sur,
circunvalacion es apartir del trebol de j.p. ( en donde la panam sur se abre en 2 brazos ;evitamiento y circunvalacion) hasta la carretra central..

por otro lado, la zona limitrofe de san juan con surco,,pasaria como cualquier urbanizacion de este ultimo...el ornato va decayendo conforme vas mas al sur.
hasta q llegas aun punto critico q es la av. pachacutec ,,(creo q ese era el nombre..donde esta el Kapital, pues ..osea la prol de tomas marsano )..q es un desorden total.. una vez cometi el error de entrar en carro.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*San Roque....*




























*Av. Tomas Marsano*



















*Av. Los Proceres...Plaza Vea.*


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

papiriqui said:


> libidito..en ese sector se le conoce como panamericana sur,
> circunvalacion es apartir del trebol de j.p. ( en donde la panam sur se abre en 2 brazos ;evitamiento y circunvalacion) hasta la carretra central..
> 
> por otro lado, la zona limitrofe de san juan con surco,,pasaria como cualquier urbanizacion de este ultimo...el ornato va decayendo conforme vas mas al sur.
> hasta q llegas aun punto critico q es la av. pachacutec ,,(creo q ese era el nombre..donde esta el Kapital, pues ..osea la prol de tomas marsano )..q es un desorden total.. una vez cometi el error de entrar en carro.


Gracias por la aclaracion, siempre le decia Circunvalaciòn


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

Buenas fotos!

La 4ta tiene algo especial jaja


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Una pregunta para los que han vivido en San Roque hace unos 12 años.

Yo recuerdo que hacia el año 97,donde a hora se ubica Plaza Vea(Antes Santa Isabel del -98 al 04-)había un parqueo grande y estaba la bolichera.¿Pero que era exactamente,un concesionario de autos o qué? Las rejas que tiene el hipermercado son herencia de este antiguo ocupante.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

> luism90 said:
> 
> 
> > Una pregunta para los que han vivido en San Roque hace unos 12 años.
> ...



La Bolichera era un concesionario de autos que pertenecia a la familia Jochamowitz, hasta que la vendieron.

saludos


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

FerGon said:


> casi por mi casa, justo donde termina el tren electrico


¿Pamplona baja o Entel?


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

Por Dios, el cableado aéreo es un espanto.

La empresa de energía eléctrica, de teléfonos, de tv por cable, de gas, de alcantarillado, tendrían que formar un consorcio con los municipios para enfentar ese problema, tendrían que poner algo de dinero para colocar cableado subterráneo.

Aunque claro, quizás salten algunos diciendo que son eso se desalienta a las empresas pues repercutiría negativamente en sus ingresos, pero tendrían que hacerse cargo del problema que ocasionan sus cables.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

San Lázaro said:


> Por Dios, el cableado aéreo es un espanto.
> 
> La empresa de energía eléctrica, de teléfonos, de tv por cable, de gas, de alcantarillado, tendrían que formar un consorcio con los municipios para enfentar ese problema, tendrían que poner algo de dinero para colocar cableado subterráneo.
> 
> Aunque claro, quizás salten algunos diciendo que son eso se desalienta a las empresas pues repercutiría negativamente en sus ingresos, pero tendrían que hacerse cargo del problema que ocasionan sus cables.


Los cables...un mal que afecta a todo el Perù.


----------



## asr52938 (Jun 7, 2009)

buenas las fotos. Yo paso por esa zona varias veces al dia y tus fotos retratan muy bien la zona.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

cesium said:


> La Bolichera era un concesionario de autos que pertenecia a la familia Jochamowitz, hasta que la vendieron.
> 
> saludos


Yo recuerdo que al medio del predio estaba la bolichera que ahora está en el parque,la retiraron cuando iniciaron las obras de Santa Isabel.
¿Pero como se llamaba?


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Gracias por el aporte. Parecen el mismo distrito :S, no es muy bonito, pero está mucho mejor que otras zonas de Limas. Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

PieroMG said:


> Gracias por el aporte. Parecen el mismo distrito :S, no es muy bonito, pero está mucho mejor que otras zonas de Limas. Gracias otra vez.


Quizá no sea muy bonito porque San Roque es una urbanización antigua,si no me equivoco tiene más de 50 años de creada.
Las casas de la FAP tendrán unos 30 años (o más) y el cole tiene 41 años de fundado y mantiene buena parte de la construcción original(en primaria,hasta los 80's,allí funcionó todo el colegio),el local de secundaria se construyó después.
La villa FAP San Gabino es de mediados de los 80's y C.H. La Cruceta es de mediados de los 90's y la última etapa se construyó en el 2003 o 2004.
Con este complejo habitacional,vendrían muchos proyectos cercanos a la zona destinados a la población civil.

Para darte un ejemplo,frente a mi departamento había un enorme descampado con vista a la Av. Los Próceres y desde la ventana de la sala veía el pino de la Hacienda San Juan Grande(hasta que se cayó),en el 2005 construyen un condominio y lo unico que veo desde la sala es un conjunto de edificios de 5 pisos que limita con San Gabino y La Cruceta.


----------



## adicto(205) (Jul 14, 2008)

uff!! en el mercado san roque en la noche exactamente donde esta la pared amarilla se llena de gente con las comidas q venden, anticuchitos ricos y otras variedades. 

ah, el consecionario en la bolichera antes de plaza vea o santa isabel era zuzuki, el barco en si de la bolichera esta a pocos metros y sirve como oficina del serenazgo de surco.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

adicto(205) said:


> uff!! en el mercado san roque en la noche exactamente donde esta la pared amarilla se llena de gente con las comidas q venden, anticuchitos ricos y otras variedades.
> 
> ah, el consecionario en la bolichera antes de plaza vea o santa isabel era zuzuki, el barco en si de la bolichera esta a pocos metros y sirve como oficina del serenazgo de surco.


Las comidas las venden en las noches,además de los anticuchos,venden chanfainita,salchipapas,yucas fritas,pancita y variedades a la parrilla,y mucha comida para todos los gustos.
No es raro ver a los técnicos y sus familias comer por ahí.
A veces cuando pasamos por ahí,mi papá compra su chanfainita(a mí no me gusta) y prefiero que me lleve una salchipapa o hamburguesa al auto.
Sobre el concesionario,me parece que sí.Aunque no sé por qué relaciono a ese lugar con la palabra "Centriz" (Tengo vagos recuerdos del mismo)


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Es cierto que por ahi pasara la Via Expresa en un futuro???? Asi me dijeron....

Esa zona de Surco es muy comercial sobre todo la Av. el Sol....


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Libidito said:


> Es cierto que por ahi pasara la Via Expresa en un futuro???? Asi me dijeron....
> 
> Esa zona de Surco es muy comercial sobre todo la Av. el Sol....


Se supone,a unas cuadras de mi casa hay unos jardines amplios,donde debió pasar la Vía Expresa.
Por lo que sé,la vía iba a llegar hasta la Panamericana Sur,pero con al llegada de Velasco,se quedó en stand by y con las justas llegó a Barranco,con el pasar del tiempo,se urbanizó parte de los terrenos destinados para la vía expresa(Donde ahora están el colegio Champagnat,Santa Teresita,parte de la urb. San Roque,por ejemplo),por lo que ahora es imposible.


----------



## joseph0089 (May 6, 2008)

^^
No es imposible, todos sabemos que existen la expropiaciones..y mas aun si son en beneficio de la mayoria de poblacion de lima, se pagaria un justiprecio por los terrenos ocupados..que no son muchos...se han hecho en varias partes del mundo y tambien enlima....


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

En San Roque había un supermercado. ¿Cuál era?


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

joseph0089 said:


> ^^
> No es imposible, todos sabemos que existen la expropiaciones..y mas aun si son en beneficio de la mayoria de poblacion de lima, se pagaria un justiprecio por los terrenos ocupados..que no son muchos...se han hecho en varias partes del mundo y tambien enlima....


Se puede expropiar,pero no les saldrá muy barato,porque hay muchos predios que ocupan ese lugar:colegios,casas,edificios.
Además,ya no toman en cuenta este proyecto.


----------



## joseph0089 (May 6, 2008)

^^
bueno sigo saliendome del tema, pero para mas informacion sobre estas cosas y en donde aplica una expropiacion (con justiprecio) y en que casos simplemente es desalojar, tendriamos que averiguar mas en la ley general de expropiaciones.....FIN DEL OFF topic


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

joseph0089 said:


> ^^
> bueno sigo saliendome del tema, pero para mas informacion sobre estas cosas y en donde aplica una expropiacion (con justiprecio) y en que casos simplemente es desalojar, tendriamos que averiguar mas en la ley general de expropiaciones...


Yo creo que aquí dejamos el chat o eliminarán nuestros comentarios.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

DoctorZero said:


> En San Roque había un supermercado. ¿Cuál era?


Hasta el 2001 estuvo el SEBAZ(Servicio de bazar de la FAP,fue el ultimo en cerrar),el local central estaba en la calle Las Tiendas en Surquillo (Luego lo ocupó Wong y hoy Metro).
Desocupan el local y lo alquilan a un pequeño grupo empresarial (Grupo Dijisa) y abren el supermercado San Rafael,que tuvo corta vida porque a pocas cuadras estaba Santa Isabel.Tuvo su momento cuando cierran S.I para remodelarlo y abrir un Plaza Vea,con la apertura del mismo,sobrevivió un corto tiempo y cerró.
Luego el local estuvo desocupado y ahora es la oficina del AVIFAP(Que es el dueño de los predios de La Cruceta y ahi deben pagar la mensualidad).


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

luism90 said:


> Sobre el concesionario,me parece que sí.*Aunque no sé por qué relaciono a ese lugar con la palabra "Centriz" (Tengo vagos recuerdos del mismo)*


Por que el concesionario ese se llamaba Centriz La Bolichera, tengo muchos recuerdos de Surco, tantas veces que mataperreé por ese distrito.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Poligono said:


> Por que el concesionario ese se llamaba Centriz La Bolichera, tengo muchos recuerdos de Surco, tantas veces que mataperreé por ese distrito.


Ah, ya.Lo que pasa es que me mudé a esa zona en el '97,poco antes de que desaparezca Centriz y se construya Santa Isabel.Antes de eso,estuve exiliado en Piura.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Claro, fue más o menos el 97 cuando se hizo el Santa Isabel.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Bueno al menos SJM se ve mejor de lo que pense y espero que haya mejorado algo debido a que las fotos son del 2006 y al menos ese Saga ya esta terminado.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Poligono said:


> Claro, fue más o menos el 97 cuando se hizo el Santa Isabel.


La inauguración fue en 1998,yo fui con mi familia.
Recuerdo que hubo un show artístico en el estacionamiento(que estaba abarrotado de gente,el escenario estaba en la reja que daba al pasaje-a la altura del ingreso de proveedores- y nosotros estabamos por la puerta de la Av. Los Próceres,adelante de nosotros:una multitud),fue en la noche.
Antes de eso,las tienda más cercana era la del Centro Comercial Higuereta,donde íbamos a comprar.
También íbamos a Metro de Chorrillos,era bonito,no como los Metro de ahora,porque había pista de patinaje,karts,piletas,escaleras mecánicas,granja,guardería,muchas palmeras,juegos mecánicos...tenía buenos acabados,era otra cosa.


----------



## Edson07bs (Sep 30, 2010)

Bueno, yo vivo en San Juan de Miraflores, y les digo que el distrito es muy cambiante, tiene zonas aceptables, otras no tanto y ootras que están muy mal. Aun así esta mejorando, hay mas centros comerciales y la calidad de vida mejora en algunas zonas , aunque siempre hay algunas personas asquerosas en SJM que bota sus bolsas de basura en cualquier lugar y eso le baja muuchos puntos. 

Hace poco han pintado una parte de la zona exterior del viaducto del tren electrico (para una campaña política), exactamente a la altura de lo que es el pozo. No me explico como un aspirante a alcalde del distrito permite semejante idiotez :bash: hno:


----------

